

Dear Microsoft, Samsung Isn’t Very Happy With You - aynlaplant
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/15/dear-microsoft-samsung-isnt-very-happy-with-you/

======
phaus
I liked how Samsung is blaming Microsoft for the failure of Windows 8 devices
when the devices that Samsung released were defective.

Two of the most anticipated Windows 8 devices were the Samsung convertible
tablets. Both of them were almost impossible to find at launch, and when
people did manage to get a hold of them, they featured a $150 keyboard dock
that simply doesn't work, and stylus drivers that lacked pressure sensitivity
in the applications where it is most needed. (Photoshop, Painter, and
Sketchbook Pro)

While it's important to note that Samsung has offered to replace many of the
keyboards, for most people the replacements won't work either, because the
design actually is defective.

~~~
skc
They've probably crunched the numbers and realized it's not in their best
interests to actually build good Windows and Windows Phone devices. They have
a great thing going with Android, an OS that they can bend to their will.
Windows? Not so much.

~~~
cdh
What, so it is in their best interest to release crappy devices? I (excitedly)
bought a Windows 8 Samsung tablet last year as soon as I could find somewhere
that actually had one in stock. It was really terrible. Horrible, unusable
hardware and software problems. Bad pixels, sound that cut in and out, scary
overheating, constant crashes, etc.

I could understand them wanting to focus on Android, but if that's their plan,
they should stop releasing crappy Windows tablets.

~~~
Shorel
Yeah, you try to say no to MS while having a multi billion contract with them.

